# God Incarnate (Oliver Crisp)



## RamistThomist (Jan 15, 2018)

I’ve gotten to the point that if someone asks me for a basic book on Christology, I point them to Oliver Crisp. Any of his works. Crisp’s stated goal is to use to the tools of analytic theology to focus on key areas in Christology. Show problems and point to solution. He succeeds magnificently.

The Election of Jesus Christ

Standard received Reformed view: the sole cause of election is the good pleasure and will of God (Crisp 36). Turretin and others want to deny the claim that Christ’s foreseen merit is the ground of predestination.

Moderate Reformed view: Christ is the ground of election in just one important sense. God decrees election, and he decrees that Christ be one of the ends. Here is where the MRP view points out a tension in the standard treatment: if all of the ad extra works of the Trinity are one, Logos must also be a cause of election, and not just a means.

This section could have done more. I think he pointed out a key insight of the Moderate Reformed group, but he didn’t deal with Bruce McCormack’s reading of Karl Barth (he acknowledged it, though).

Christ and the Embryo

This is where the money is. Chalcedonian Christology demands a pro-life position. If you aren’t willing to use your theology to fight a war to the death against Moloch, then go sit down. This honor isn’t for you. And it gives sometimes strange (yet welcome) implications. For example, human personhood and human nature aren’t the same thing. Christ is fully human, but not a human person.

We need to be clear on this, otherwise we fall prey to Apollinarianism. All humans are created with something like a built-in God-shaped port that the Word can upload himself at the moment of conception. Where this divine upload takes place, the Word prevents the human nature from becoming a human person (107). In other words, if God the Son doesn’t “upload/download” himself into human nature’s hard drive, then personhood begins at conception.

While the demons at Planned Parenthood probably don't care about Apollinarianism, that line can work well against those who claim a high church conciliar Christology, yet are scared to fight this war. I have in mind the Rachel Held Evans and Calvin College faculty.

Materialist Christology

The upshot: not all alternatives to substance dualism are physicalist. Global materialism: the idea that all existing things are essentially material things; there are no immaterial entities. Christian materialists do not necessarily hold this view, as they would acknowledge at least two existing immaterial entities: God and angels.

Global substance dualism: all existing things are composed of matter or spirit (mind), or both matter and spirit. This position can include Christian materialists-about-the-human-person.
The problem in question: can a Christian materialist about the human person hold to Chalcedonian Christology? It initially appears not, as Christ’s has a rational soul? If Christ’s divine mind/soul were to substitute, then Apollinarianism would follow. 

Reductive materialists: a human’s mental life can be reduced to some corporeal function.
Non-reductive materialism: the human’s mental life cannot be reduced to some corporeal function.
Property Dualism: a substance that has some properties that are mental and some that are physical.
Substance: a thing of a certain sort that can exist independently of other things of the same sort, has certain causal relations with other substances, and is the bearer of properties (145). A property is an abstract object that either is a universal or functions like one.

Crisp probably should have said why property dualism is false while he was at i

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 15, 2018)

Why is property dualism false? And what is it?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 15, 2018)

Pergamum said:


> Why is property dualism false? And what is it?



substance dualism is the belief that we are composed of both matter and spirit (mind/soul/etc). It's the de fault Christian position. Property dualism is the view that we are material with mental properties. It is a much weaker claim that straight materialism.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks.


----------



## Cymro (Jan 15, 2018)

“Christ is fully human,but not a human person.” Now that’s a thought I never thought to think

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jan 15, 2018)

I’ve read his Deviant Calvinism book, and it was interesting. Might have to check this one out.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 15, 2018)

Bill The Baptist said:


> I’ve read his Deviant Calvinism book, and it was interesting. Might have to check this one out.



I like his "high-octane" theology books more than his basic Calvinism books, though _Retrieving Doctrine _was good.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 15, 2018)

Cymro said:


> “Christ is fully human,but not a human person.” Now that’s a thought I never thought to think



Right. Chalcedon says Christ is a divine person (which includes a divine nature) who also assumed a human nature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 15, 2018)

BayouHuguenot said:


> Right. Chalcedon says Christ is a divine person (which includes a divine nature) who also assumed a human nature.


Indeed. The notion that the assumed humanity of Our Lord was an individuated person is often erroneously assumed by not a few believers.

Easily accessible distinctions of the *an*hypostatic and *en*hypostatic views:

http://www.desiringgod.org/articles/...did-Jesus-take

http://www.desiringgod.org/articles/...he-word-become

Reactions: Like 1


----------

